# Telefonica Broadband Download Limits.



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I gather Telefonica--including Iberbanda-are about to introduce broadband downloading limits. I wondered if anyone had heard what these limits will be-and when they will come into effect.I've checked the website and no mention there! Thanks.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

zilly said:


> I gather Telefonica--including Iberbanda-are about to introduce broadband downloading limits. I wondered if anyone had heard what these limits will be-and when they will come into effect.I've checked the website and no mention there! Thanks.


Knowing Telefonica they'll inform you AFTER you've exceeded the new limit ( that they've not told you about ) & taking the extra payments from your bank account !


----------

